# Breeder info needed: Coyote Creek Ranch GSD



## aboo007 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi folks,

I haven't been on here for a while. We are looking into getting a GSD from this kennel near Dallas, TX Coyote Creek Ranch. Has anyone had any experience with them or there dogs. Feel free to PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Their male Yago is a half brother to my dog Kopper. I have not met Yago but I have met both of his parents and some siblings and they are all strong-nerved, stable dogs with excellent temperaments. Good hips/elbows. My male does have EPI, along with some of his siblings. I also like some of the females they are using but I don't know enough about lines to speak intelligently about what they will produce combined.

Edit to add: my dog Kopper was very very slow to mature emotionally. He was really a big puppy until about 3 and a half. Now he's 4 and an awesome amazing wonderful dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If your goal is to do serious IPO/Schutzhund/protection sport I'd probably look elsewhere. If your goal is a versatile family dog for obedience/rally/nosework/family companion and you don't mind a dog that's a giant puppy for several years, you could do worse.


----------

